# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Khối xúc xắc vuông ở X-Coffee - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Cafe Xúc Xắc Xoay*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 157/1 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, P. 12, Q. 5, TP.HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cafe Xúc Xắc Xoay_


*X là viết tắt của 3 từ “xúc xắc xoay” lấy ý nghĩa từ số phận ngẫu nhiên mà mỗi người được Thượng Đế sắp đặt và ban tặng.*

Tọa lạc trong một con hẻm nhỏ trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Xúc Xắc Xoay thu hút người đi đường với cái tên độc đáo cùng tông gỗ trầm ấm áp.


Quán được lấy ý tưởng từ câu hát trong ca khúc nổi tiếng của nhóm nhạc huyền thoại ABBA - The winner takes it all: "The Gods may throw the dice, their mind as cool as ice... and someone way down here, loses someone dear...". Xúc xắc xoay lấy ý nghĩa từ số phận ngẫu nhiên mà mỗi người được thượng đế sắp đặt và ban tặng. Không phải ai cũng tìm được một cuộc sống như mơ ước.

Vì thế, quán còn được gọi là X-Coffee, viết tắt từ Xúc Xắc Xoay Coffee, với slogan "Spin your X-life with X-Coffee". Trong đó, X có nhiều nghĩa khác nhau. Có khi X là biến số dựa trên ý nghĩa số phận định mệnh, X còn là sự khác biệt, và X còn là biểu tượng của nụ hôn.

Xuất phát từ ý tưởng “không đụng hàng đó”, X-Coffee sở hữu không gian mà bạn không thể tìm thấy ở đâu trong hàng trăm, hàng ngàn quán cà phê của Sài Thành. Thiết kế chủ đạo của quán lấy cảm hứng từ hình khối vuông của viên xúc xắc. Trong đó, không gian chung của quán sẽ được chia thành nhiều góc nhỏ khác nhau với cách trang trí và nội thất riêng.










Có góc như ngôi nhà trên cây với phòng gỗ, cầu thang gỗ, bàn ghế bệt, góc trẻ trung với gối lười nhiều màu sắc, cũng có góc sang trọng và tinh tế với những họa tiết, tranh ảnh trên tường. Song điểm chung là ở bất kỳ chỗ nào trong quán, bạn cũng dễ dàng nhận thấy sự hiện diện của những khối gỗ vuông, những chậu hoa gỗ handmade, những ngôi nhà gỗ với lối ngồi xoay ấn tượng.

Bên cạnh những hình khối vuông lạ mắt và sáng tạo, quán cũng mang đến cảm giác thân quen với chiếc xích đu màu trắng đung đưa, những hình trang trí khắc họa cuộc sống nhộn nhịp trên tường, chậu hồng tỉ muội nhỏ xinh, chậu hoa treo tường… gợi cảm giác bình yên, thư thái như trở về ngôi nhà của mình.










Trong không gian dễ chịu ấy, các loại nước uống đa dạng như cà phê, ca cao, fruit juice, soda Ý, yogurt, smoothies, sinh tố,...cùng các món ăn vặt hấp dẫn giá rẻ sẽ khiến những câu chuyện thêm rộn rã. Ngoài ra, vào thứ 7 và chủ nhật hàng tuần, quán có chương trình nhạc accoustic

Theo zing



> *Quán Cafe Xúc Xắc Xoay*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 157/1 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, P. 12, Q. 5, TP.HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cafe Xúc Xắc Xoay_




Cùng khám phá *quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## konica

quán này đúng kiểu xúc xắc  :cuoi1: 
mấy đồ uống nhìn ngon quá

----------


## dung89

Không gian tương đối là ấn tượng  :Big Grin:

----------

